# voice module help!



## sx4dude2013 (Jan 3, 2010)

So i have proxemity sensors and a voice module. The shop that installed it programmed it when the proxemity sensor goes off (the warm away message) it says "get back or im gonna beat yo A**)...its kinda annoying...is there a way to clear the recorded messages????


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

sx4dude2013 said:


> So i have proxemity sensors and a voice module. The shop that installed it programmed it when the proxemity sensor goes off (the warm away message) it says "get back or im gonna beat yo A**)...its kinda annoying...is there a way to clear the recorded messages????


 Yes, take it back to who you had install it.


----------

